# [OT] Euer Texteditor of choice...

## zinion

HuHu!

Also ich nutze ja mittlerweile nur noch mein Linux weil ich mittlerweile (fast) alles habe was ich brauche. So jetzt gehts los, daß ich wieder ein paar PHP-Skripte basteln muss. Unter Windows habe ich immer TextPad verwendet. Das fand ich super zu bedienen, man konnte links ein Doppelklick auf Sonderzeichen machen und hatte den HTML-Code im Quelltext. Und mehr brauch ich auch eigentlich nicht. Außerdem ist wichtig, daß der Code farbig eingefärbt wird.

Jetzt gibt es ja unendlich viele Texteditoren für Linux. Ich such halt was schönes für KDE. Muss net unbedingt nen KDE-Programm sein wenns was besseres in gtk gibt oder so am ansonsten schon. 

Was benutzt ihr so? Was liebt ihr an "eurem" Editor? Wär schön, wenn ihr euch da äußern könntet, dann hätte man nen Überblick  :Smile: 

----------

## TheX

Zum html/php coden benutz ich bluefish.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Die einzigst wahre Macht:

VIM (VI), VI iss mir zu nüchtern, aber vim hat nettes syntax highlighting und ich kann remote arbeiten - alles was man braucht   :Laughing: 

----------

## Lenz

Für HTML-Geschichten etc. Quanta Plus (KDE), ansonsten Kate (KDE). Für Configfiles vim  :Smile: .

----------

## Earthwings

Siehe auch:

 :Arrow:  [OT] Suche euren beliebtesten IDE für C/C++ unter X

 :Arrow:  Welchen grafischen Editor ?

 :Arrow:  Syntax Highlighting

 :Arrow:  [ein wenig OT] php-ide oder guter editor für linux?

----------

## zinion

Für config-diles nutze ich nano. Aber eigentlich nur weil es im Verlauf der Anleitung emerged wurde  :Very Happy:  Auf meinem root-server vi.

Aber zum Arbeiten möchte ich doch schon den Komfort einer grafischen Oberfläche haben  :Smile:  Also schaue ich mir jetzt als erstes mal Bluefish und Quanta an fürs erste  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Ich such halt was schönes für KDE.

 

```
*  app-editors/kvim

      Latest version available: 6.2.14

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 4,896 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.freehackers.org/kvim

      Description: KDE editor based on vim

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Sas

Kate oder (K)VIM.

----------

## zinion

Ok danke ich glaube das reicht mir schon. Aber wenn noch jemand nen genialen Aussenseiter kennt her damit.

@Earthwings: Eigentlich haste recht, sorry. Aber ich hab die Threads mal überflogen. In einem geht es überwiegend um ne IDE, was ich ja gar nicht brauche, in anderen sind zwar sehr viele Texteditoren aufgezählt aber Quanta und Bluefish, die mir heir spontan empfohlen wurden konnte ich nicht finden. Vielleicht auch übersehen.

----------

## Earthwings

 *zinion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Earthwings: Eigentlich haste recht, sorry. Aber ich hab die Threads mal überflogen. In einem geht es überwiegend um ne IDE, was ich ja gar nicht brauche, in anderen sind zwar sehr viele Texteditoren aufgezählt aber Quanta und Bluefish, die mir heir spontan empfohlen wurden konnte ich nicht finden. Vielleicht auch übersehen.

 

Um quanta und bluefish geht's im vierten Thread fast ausschließlich. Die Links waren aber nur als Ergänzung gedacht, sonst hätt ichs ja gleich als [DUP] geschlossen  :Smile: 

PS: genialer Außenseiter: nano (nur wenn sonst grad nix da ist...)

----------

## gentop

Am besten ist, finde ich, vim. Ist zwar anfangs gewöhnungsbedürftig - aber wenn man sich daran gewöhnt hat, relativ mächtig. Ich möcht keinen anderen mehr benutzen  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich benutze vim für alles und komme super damit aus.

----------

## Dr_Pepper

vim natürlih. nur für php/html nutze ich kate.

----------

## Carlo

Da muß ich wohl das Emacs-Fähnchen hochhalten. Für  vi* habe ich gerade :q! übrig.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Dr_Pepper wrote:*   

> vim natürlih. nur für php/html nutze ich kate.

 

hast du keine probleme mit der automatischen einrückungen mit kate?

seit der 3.3er version is die einrückung in jeder version falsch.

zB 

```

if ( $var == 10 ) {

____echo "foo";

} else {

____echo "bar";

}

```

(_ = leerzeichen)

1) die echos sind nicht automatisch eingerückt

2) wenn das ganze if jetzt ebenfalls eingerückt wäre, würde das else, bzw. die letzte schließende klammer ganz nach links eingerückt... dh: man muss händisch hingehen und das ganze zeug richtig einrücken.

wenn das jemand verifizieren kann, werd ich mal an bugreport auf kde.org schreiben.

thx,

ciao

----------

## Teetante

Ich persönlich nutze mittlerweile sehr gerne SciTE. Man kann dort Sytax Highlighting sehr einfach für alles nachbauen, für alles übliche is es schon vorhanden.

Der Editor basiert auf GTK und überzeugt vor allem durch:

- schnelle Startzeit/schnelles Laufzeitverhalten

- hochgradig anpassbar (will man mehrere Buffer/Tabs oder nicht)

----------

## chrib

Also es geht doch nichts über vim. Wenn man sich erstmal an die ganzen Kommandos gewöhnt hat, geht das arbeiten damit ziemlich flott. Zusätzlich gibt es noch diverse kleine Helferlein auf www.vim.org, welche die Arbeit noch ein wenig komfortabler machen.

Gruß

Christian

----------

## primat

Natürlich vim, aber wenn es graphisch sein soll, dann doch lieber gvim als kvim!

Gruss

----------

## phantom4

joe! Wenn der nicht da ist: pico!

----------

## suniles

...immer vim  :Smile: 

suniles

----------

## dark_red

weshalb hat noch keiner nano vorgeschlagen? ich denke dem editor fehlt es an nichts. von syntax highlighting bis hinüber zur rechtschreibprüfung über aspell...

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *dark_red wrote:*   

> weshalb hat noch keiner nano vorgeschlagen? ich denke dem editor fehlt es an nichts. von syntax highlighting bis hinüber zur rechtschreibprüfung über aspell...

 

earthwings und zinion haben das bereits getan....

ciao

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

gerade für PHP/HTML Projekte schaut gPHPEdit ganz nett aus. Wie der Name schon sagt ist es für die GNOME Fraktion.

siehe: www.gphpedit.org

Gruß, Tim

----------

## dark_red

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> earthwings und zinion haben das bereits getan....

 

Die Beiden habe ich wohl gekonnt überlesen   :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

irgendwie mag keiner auf mein posting eingehen:

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hast du keine probleme mit der automatischen einrückungen mit kate?
> 
> seit der 3.3er version is die einrückung in jeder version falsch.
> 
> zB 
> ...

 

habt ihr also KEINE probleme mit kate und indentation?

zB mit dem anderen style (kA, wie der jetzt heißt)

if ( )

{

}

funktionierts einigermaßen...

thx

----------

## Corax

Ein viel versprechender Außenseiter für KDE: Kile. Ist zwar als Editor für LaTeX entstanden, beherrscht aber auch jede Menge andere Markup-Sprachen, darunter auch PHP. Und macht jede Menge Spaß, wenn der Emacs grad mal nicht paßt, aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen   :Razz: 

----------

## vrm-ol

 *zinion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was benutzt ihr so? Was liebt ihr an "eurem" Editor? Wär schön, wenn ihr euch da äußern könntet, dann hätte man nen Überblick 

 

Für fast alles: "joe" entweder auf der Konsole  oder aus einem xterm heraus. Klein, schell und ich mußte damals (1995) nicht extra die Tastaturbelegungen neu auswendig lernen, denn die kannte ich ja schon von WordStar.   :Very Happy:   Außerdem  braucht man auch nicht umlernen, wenn's mal keine grafische Benutzeroberfläche gibt ... joe läuft eh nur aufer Konsole.

Nachteil: 'joe' kann im vgl. zu Emacs keinen Kaffee kochen, wenn ich also irgendeinen Schnickschnack oder grafisches Schickimicki brauche, nehme ich XEmacs oder irgend etwas spezialisiertes (zB Bluefish für html).

Grüße, vrm

----------

## vrm-ol

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Da muß ich wohl das Emacs-Fähnchen hochhalten. Für  vi* habe ich gerade :q! übrig.

 

geht mir ähnlich, aber !wq kann man ab und an auch noch brauchen ...

 :Smile: 

Grüße,

vrrm

----------

## mikkk

Auch emacs *fahneschwenk*.

mikkk

----------

## reyneke

Hie gut VIM allewege!

Unter X auch gerne gvim > kvim. Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen kvim und kate? 

Ich kann bei kate die gleichen Kommandos wie in (k)vim benutzen - oder liegt das an meinen KDEinstellungen?

Darüberhinaus benutze ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit jext, weil es besser mit copy'n'paste zurechtkommt, als der vim und es bei mehreren Dateien einfach übersichtlicher ist.

Gruß.

----------

## DrSeltsam

Ich kann eigentlich scite empfehlen. Ist wirklich ein sehr, sehr nettes Tool. Ansonsten nano ... ist komischer Weise neben pico der einzige Editor der mir gefallen mag für die Konsole. Emacs und vi empfind ich persönlich eher als ... naja ... ich mag nicht sagen Krankheit, aber sagen wir mal Zumutung  :Wink: .

Und jetzt dürfen fanatische Anhänger der Church of emacs bzw. vi mich per PM zumüllen  :Smile: .

----------

## Deever

vim, was anderes brauchts imho nicht...<flame>auch nicht "eight megabyte almost continously swapping" emacs !!11!!</flame>  :Wink: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## nexus780

nedit, ist zwar nicht speziell für KDE aber ich denk ma das is nich so wichtig, da ja auch KDE letztlich auf X läuft  :Wink: 

Hab auch unter Windoze TextPad benutzt, damit kann nedit IMO nicht ganz mithalten, und die Standardeinstellungen sind reichlich dämlich *g*

Aber an sich isses nen prima Prog, ist auch schön klein (-> schnell) und kann mit unendlich vielen Sprachen umgehen. Kann dir gerne meine Konfig dafür schicken, dürfte der Standard von TextPad ziemlich ähnlich sein  :Smile: 

----------

## Brain Fury

ich nehme nur noch gvim und bin sehr zufrieden  :Wink: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ich unterscheide da ziemlich.  :Very Happy: 

Für Configdateien und kleine Änderungen: nano

Für Webcoding: Quanta Plus

Für Coding (C++): KDevelop

Wenn Quanta oder KDevelop nicht da sind, nehm ich emacs. Ist auch keine grafische Oberfläche da oder ich will mal etwas in der Konsole arbeiten, nehm ich vim.

ChrisM

----------

## chrib

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Darüberhinaus benutze ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit jext, weil es besser mit copy'n'paste zurechtkommt, als der vim und es bei mehreren Dateien einfach übersichtlicher ist.
> 
> 

 

Copy und Paste ist in vim ziemlich simpel, wenn man z.b. mit :ma einen Block eine mark setzt, dann mit dem cursor dahin gehen, wo der betreffende zu markierende Text aufhört und dort :y'a macht. Dann yankt er genau die Zeilen ein die man haben will. Und führ das Problem mit den unterschiedlichen Buffern gibt es den minibufexplorer, der zeigt einem übersichtlich die aktivierten Buffer an und hebt den grade aktivierten hervor.

HTH

Chrisitan

----------

## Jan42

Unter KDE fand ich auch Kate ganz nett, jetzt benutze ich fast nur noch gedit und Bluefish. GPHPEdit konnte mich bis jetzt nicht recht überzeugen, geb ihm aber noch eine Chance in der Zukunft. Emacs ist auch nicht übel, vielleicht gibts ja mal ein gEmacs. Ich kenne auch Leute die auf Eclipse schwören, gerade wenn es um PHP geht, habs noch nicht getestet - Java ist nicht nur eine Insel, Nein auch eine Krankheit und zwar eine sehr langsame!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *Jan42 wrote:*   

> die auf Eclipse schwören, gerade wenn es um PHP geht, habs noch nicht getestet

 

zahlt sich IMHO auch nicht aus.... eclipse is einfach für java - fertig

 *Quote:*   

> Java ist nicht nur eine Insel, Nein auch eine Krankheit und zwar eine sehr langsame!

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Deever

 *Jan42 wrote:*   

> Java ist nicht nur eine Insel, Nein auch eine Krankheit und zwar eine sehr langsame!

 Diese Aussage langweilt bereits seit längerem. Java müffelt zwar leicht ("public static void main(...)" etc.) und ist nichts für GUI-Programmierung, aber bei Serverprogrammen ist der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied nur noch marginal.

Eclipse ist die Messlatte, was IDEs für Java (und vielleicht auch andere Sprachen) anbelangt. PHP(<=4) ist was für Leute, die nichts anderes kennen (und dafür von mir aus auch nicht wirklich schlecht).

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## unix

ich benutze vim.

----------

## snbr

vim rulez   :Razz: 

----------

## mrsteven

Normalerweise nehme ich den Emacs, außer für UTF-8-Texte, da muss bei mir KWrite (ja ja, schimpft nur  :Wink:  ) herhalten, die UTF-8-Unterstützung des Emacs ist ja nicht so toll (manchmal verschwinden die Umlaute).

----------

## macabros

Hey, kleiner geheimtip für faule bei html und CO "jedit" man muss allerdings erst ein paar module runterladen!

----------

## reyneke

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Copy und Paste ist in vim ziemlich simpel (...)

 

Na gut, das mag bei vim-to-vim-Aktionen klappen (als fauler Mensch benutze ich da eh immer den Visual Mode  :Wink: ), aber füg mal von einem Browser einen markierten Text in einen in der Konsole laufenden vim ein ... Naja, mittlerweile hab ich herausgefunden,daß zumindest gvim das genausogut wie jext kann, aber jext bleibt mit seinen Tabs übersichtlicher. Die Fensterspalterei von vim ist zwar im VT ganz nett, aber unter X bin ich einfach zu bequem dazu.

 *macabros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hey, kleiner geheimtip für faule bei html und CO "jedit" man muss allerdings erst ein paar module runterladen!
> 
> 

 

Den wollte ich mir auch mal anschauen. Da war doch letztens so'n interessanter Artikel in LinuxMagazin, wie man jedit in eine Perl-IDE verwandelt. Sowas hat mir hier schon immer gefehlt  :Smile: .

Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## psyqil

 *reyneke wrote:*   

> aber füg mal von einem Browser einen markierten Text in einen in der Konsole laufenden vim ein

 set paste?

----------

## Bill Cosby

Hi, wollte mal meine Begeisterung zu Scite loswerden, genau was ich gesucht hatte.

vim ist .. naja .. ich mag dieses :dakdhak :alsjd Zeugs nicht, hab immer mal was für X gesucht, gvim usw haben mich nur verwirrt, komische Icons und so  :Very Happy: 

Aufjedenfall ich geh mit scite, auch gelegentlich nano, und für große Projekte nutz ich C++BuilderX (is aber nur für C/C++  :Shocked:  )

Python / Latex -> scite

----------

## NightDragon

Nennt mich verwöhnt, aber ich hab vim und nano immer noch am liebsten.

*g* also ich hab auch in kde und E16 bzw. 17 immer ein xterm offen mit vim *hehe*.

Weiß nicht, sonst brauch ich selten nen editor.

----------

## l3u

LaTeX: kile

html/php: kwrite

alles andere: vim

----------

## reyneke

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> set paste?

 

Sollte mir vielleicht doch mal vimtutor oder die Doku zu Gemüte führen und nicht nur immer nach einzelnen Begriffen in der Hilfe suchen. Danke!

----------

## garaone

hm.. bin ich hier woll der einzige der in der console auf mcedit schwoert  :Surprised: 

selbst fuer groessere c++ sachen sind mir mehrere konsolen mir mc/edit lieber geworden als kdevelop. jenes benutz ich eigentlich nur noch fuer php sachen, da ich da die uebersichtlichkeit fuer viele dateien brauche. bei c++ sachen arbeitete ich eh meisstens nur in 2-4 dateien gleichzeitig...

----------

## deejay

überwiegend "joe" aber ab und zu auch "VIM", je nachdem worauf ich grad lust habe...

Ab und an auch mal "scite" ... usw.

----------

## 76062563

fast immer nano

----------

## mondauge

Ich bin vim und kate User.

----------

## NiCeBiTcH

Nedit als Standarteditor.

Ansonsten vim (gvim, kvim)

----------

## janosch_daiw

Wenn X grade läuft: Nedit (obwohl die Version 5.5, welche tabbed windows unterstützt, noch (immer) nicht stable in portage ist  :Sad:   ).

Auf der Konsole: nano

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Für LaTex: Kile

ansonsten eigentlich immer nano.

----------

## mcimaster

Hello!  :Smile: 

Mein favourite ist einfach nur SCITE. Es unterstützt Syntax-highlighting und hat ein einfaches Menu. Was will man mehr?  :Wink: 

----------

## Sourcecode

Auf Consolenebene -> Nano (Mit Aktiviertem Syntax Highlighting)

Auf GUI Ebene finde ich SciTE am besten.

Er ist klein, kann alles, weiss alles, und ist super zu konfigurieren.  :Smile: 

Es gibt nur einen Editor der SciTE noch schlägt und das ist Emacs, aber Emacs is ja schon fast n eigenes Betriebssystem.... ^^ und mir viel zu groß fürs Schnelle Programmieren, darum -> SciTE

----------

